
The Police Lie. All the Time. Can Anything Stop Them? - jseliger
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2020/08/police-testilying.html
======
csense
Lying to a suspect is one of the main tools police have to investigate crimes
[1]. It's normal business practice. [2]

Lying in court testimony is perjury. It's a crime. A police officer who lies
to a court ought to be locked up. If I was the judge on this case, I'd look
into my options for charging the officer, with or without the cooperation of
the DA.

[1] At least in civilized countries where crimes have to be proven and torture
is illegal.

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7o9xYp7eE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7o9xYp7eE)

~~~
thephyber
Additionally, lying (even if by omission) on police reports causes a gap of
truth which can't be enforced except by department policies.

